# Alutech Federhärte



## Lord Helmchen (8. April 2008)

Hi!
Habe ein kleines aber nerviges Problem.
Die 550er Feder auf meinem Roco WC ist einfach nur viel zu weich für meine 90kg (nackig). Habe versucht ne härtere zu bestellen. Erzählt mir Cosmic das die härteste 650 lbs/inch hat. 

ich brauch aber... pi mal daumen und nach rechner: ca. ne 750er bis 800er.  laut tf rechner sogar 830. 

welche federn passen vom innendurchmesser?
Fox - passt aber halt sackteuer
Manitou??? - nix sinnvolles im Netz gefunden ob die passen
RS - überhaupt nix brauchbares gefunden
X-Fusion/Reset - ca. 50 euro

sprich - kann mir jemand sagen ob eine der sagenhaft günstigen Manitou Federn auf meinen Roco WC passt oder ob es noch Alternativen gibt? 
Habe z.B. keinen Online Shop für Eibach Federn gefunden.

Danke für alle Infos!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (9. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe meine Titanfeder bei ebay gefunden, war aber Zufall, dass genau die Federärte dort im Angebot war.
Kannst auch mal bei Chainreactioncycle nachschaun, die haben auch welche, oder mal bei Jürgen anfragen.
Ob Manitou passt kann Jürgen auch beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (9. April 2008)

Hier mal die Masse meiner Manitou Feder, hilft Dir evtl auch schon weiter:

450x2.75
Innendurchmesser: 36,5mm
Außendurchmesser: 54mm

Meine Manitou Feder ist ca 200g schwerer als die entsprechende Fox Feder. Liest man auch immer wieder hier im Forum dass die Erfahrung auch andere gemacht haben.


----------



## Split (9. April 2008)

Also Manitou Federn müssten passen.
Denn Reset z.B verkauft nur zwei unterschiedliche Durchmesser bei Federn einmal 36mm für FOX, Manitou, X-Fusion, Marzocchi usw und einmal 32mm für DNM.
Also müsste das passen.
Und nach Eibach- Federn kannste noch lange suchen, laut Jürgen haben wurde die herstellung eingestellt.

Hier die verkaufen noch welche:http://www.bikeplus.de/index.php?si...aram=&searchvendor=01d437885c80b0b09.98320699


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. April 2008)

so - hab mit jü gequatscht!

800er feder meint er!


----------



## Frorider Ben (11. April 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> so - hab mit jü gequatscht!
> 
> 800er feder meint er!



Hab auch nochmal geguckt, die Feder sollte passen, da du auch marzocchi federn bei fox nutzen kannst und manitou federn bei fox.

Federhärte hatte ich dir ja im icq geschrieben, würde 650er ausprobieren

greetz
Benni


----------



## El-Ollinero (12. April 2008)

Möchte nur einmal kurz einwerfen, das die Federn teilweise enorme Längenunterschiede bei gleich Shockstroke haben.

Bsp. Manitou federn sind als 550 x 2,75 sind bei gleicher Dämpfereinbaulänge wesentlich länger als Fox Federn.

Deswegen auch immer auf die Federlänge achten.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. April 2008)

hab ich mir schon gedacht - thx für die info.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. April 2008)

so - RESET ist raus, können KEINE passende Feder liefern.
Manitoufedern sind bis 750 lbs/inch verfügbar, wirds wohl eine von denen werden!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. April 2008)

aber auf der reset-page sind doch 800er federn aufgeführt. liegt es an der länge, lieferschwierigkeiten...?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. April 2008)

hab nur ein nicht lieferbar als antwort bekommen. hab mir jetzt ne 750er manitou feder bestellt mit 2 zoll hub. mal gucken ob die von der länge her passt.

beste grüße,
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. April 2008)

Soooo, Manitou Feder passt und alles funktioniert tadellos!

naja, 50g Mehrgewicht gegenüber der 550er Roco Feder lassen sich verschmerzen.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2008)

huhu,

hab grad das selbe problem  - hab in meiner HardRide single ne 650er MZ Feder im Roco WC. Wiege inkl. allem ca. 85kg... mir kommt sie zu hart vor... was meint ihr? 600? 550? 
Der TFTuning calc sagt seltsamerweise, ich brauch für meinen viergelenker ne theoretische Härte von 687  - wär ja härter als sie schon ist?!?

komisch komisch.


----------



## mani.r (21. April 2008)

Habe das gleiche Gewicht und bin immer die 550er gefahren. 
Habe auch mal die 600er probiert aber die habe ich dann recht schnell wieder raus da sie mir zu hart war.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. April 2008)

hängt ja auch davon ab ob du 50mm hub oder 57mm hub dämpfer im rad hast. 

aber für 85kg und 180mm würd ich sagen: 650-700.
bei 200er dämpfer würd ich dasgan - weniger! also 600 bzw. 550. weniger auf keinen fall. 

gruß,
stefan


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2008)

jo hab den 57er für 200mm drin. würd auch sagen 550 oder 600... aber entweder oder is halt das problem


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. April 2008)

550 fand ich auf der 180mm sau schon mal viel zu weich. 90kg plus gepäck.

ist wirklich knifflig diesmal, hast den jü schon angetippt mit der frage?

gruß,
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2008)

neh noch net, wollte ihm den stress ersparen, aber wird wohl nich drum rum kommen  - aber ich tendier schon zur 600er 

cheers
Flo


----------



## mani.r (21. April 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> hängt ja auch davon ab ob du 50mm hub oder 57mm hub dämpfer im rad hast.
> 
> aber für 85kg und 180mm würd ich sagen: 650-700.
> bei 200er dämpfer würd ich dasgan - weniger! also 600 bzw. 550. weniger auf keinen fall.
> ...



650 - 700 sind viel zu viel. da kannst ja gleich ein hardtail nehmen. Serie hatte ich vom Jü eine 700er Feder bekommen bei meinem ersten Rahmen. Da bewegte sich fast nichts bei meinem Gewicht. 
Bei 57mm Hub nimm die 550er. 

Was fahren denn die anderen so?


----------



## Split (22. April 2008)

Also beim Pudel bin ich mit einem 190er Dämpfer und 100kg komplett mit ner 750er Feder gefahren.

Jetzt fahr ich ne 650er (Hardride Fr) bei 100kg und 200er Dämpfer mit 57 mm hub.


----------



## TeeWorks (22. April 2008)

werd mir jetzt ne 550er bestellen... werd dann schon sehen wie der "plush-faktor" aussieht 

thx leuts für die infos!!  

@split: n kumpel hat in seinem Pudel ne 550er Fox Feder,  sollte auch ne auch n 200er DHX sein, er wiegt wohl auch so um deinen dreh... unterscheiden sich die härten der verschiedenen hersteller so maßgeblich?

cheers


----------



## altpapier (30. Mai 2008)

Hi, hab da zu dem Thema auch mal ne Frage.
Ich habe ne Hardride FR und Fahr zur zeit den Fox Vanilla RC 200/57 mit ner 600er Feder bei einem Gewicht mit Ausrüstung von 80kg. Find die Feder aber zu hart.
Da ich mir jetzt aber eh nen neuen Dämpfer (MZ Roco TST R 215.5/63,5) hol, kann ich mir da ja die Federhärte aussuchen. 

Zur zeit hab Ich nen SAG von 25% mit der 600er deshalb würd ich mich jetzt wahrscheinlich für ne 500er entscheiden. 

Da der neue Dämpfer aber mehr Hub hat, bräuchte ich doch eigentlich eine noch weichere Feder oder?

Mit dem Rechentool auf mtb-biking.de komm ich auf eine Federhärte von 385lbs, des wäre ne 400er. Ist das nicht ein bisschen arg weich? 

Ich hätte gern nen SAG von ca. 40%, denk da müsst ne 500er ganz gut hin haun. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Mai 2008)

40% SAG find ich bissl viel, mit Roco zumindest. Mach mal 33-35% SAG, damit fährste glaub ich besser.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## rsu (1. Juni 2008)

Also mit meinem DHX5.0 (200/57) fahren ich ne 500er Feder und im Vanilla RC (222/67?) fahre ich ne 400er. Ist in etwa vergleichbar. Ich wiege 70kg. Vielleicht hilft Dir das etwas.


----------



## Johnny Jape (17. November 2008)

Wie sieht es den bei einem Roco WC 267x90, bei ca. 35% SAG mit ca. 105kg Fahrergewicht aus, in nem Keiler DH, lt. Jürgen 450er Feder?!?


----------



## Mr.A (17. November 2008)

gibts den Roco nicht nur bis 240mm EBL?


----------



## Johnny Jape (18. November 2008)

In den SHops finde ich den auch nur mit 240, die Daten sind von der Alutech Seite


edit:
hat sich aber schon alles erledigt kommt ne xfusion feder rein, hier nochmal dank an jü für den schnellen ersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (4. Dezember 2008)

so 450er ist drin, hab jetzt nen sag von ca. 30mm bei 90mm Hub sprich also 30%


----------

